# 6-8 month old shutzhund dog



## vars6212 (Sep 12, 2011)

hello everyone i am looking for a 6-8 month old dog that will be capable of competing in shutzhund if anyone has any suggestions they will be greatly appreciated. i am trying to get into the sport and i am having trouble finding breeders that seem like they really know what they are doing and not just breeding for money


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Where are you? 

I would contact Suzanne Eviston from Grunheide:
German Shepherd Breeder | Police Dogs | Schutzhund | Washington USA | BC Canada

She may have some younger dogs left-over from previous breedings, or a young dog returned to her for various reasons that would meet your needs.


----------



## vars6212 (Sep 12, 2011)

arkansas . but if it is a good dog i dont have a problem traveling


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Contact Gabor and Sue
Alpha K9 In Home Dog Training - Nashville TN


----------



## chris1o4 (Aug 22, 2011)

i see kreative kennels has dogs of all ages some specialized for protection some for family cost alot but they have a lot of gsd puppies depending on the age you want


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Disclaimer, I don't know this breeder personally but there are some members here that have dogs from her that are doing well in schutzhund. Also, I know the sire quite well (Ozzy Barnero) and his offspring are definitely worth looking at.

Available puppies


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Contact Gabor and Sue
> Alpha K9 In Home Dog Training - Nashville TN


I 2nd and 3rd this!! 

This has a list of every dog that Gabor has trained and shows all their accomplishments! 

von Tajgetosz German Shepherds - Gabor Szilasi

Check them out, what they produce is worth it!!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Rerun said:


> Disclaimer, I don't know this breeder personally but there are some members here that have dogs from her that are doing well in schutzhund. Also, I know the sire quite well (Ozzy Barnero) and his offspring are definitely worth looking at.
> 
> Available puppies



Excellent Dog, Excellent Breeder!!

I have a dog from her and I train my boy in ScHh and actually train with Gabor from K9imports.com


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Mike Diehl has some nice young dogs too...

Lee


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

If you don't mind importing a dog, I would contact Peter Verachtert. He always has nice dogs for sale, both GSD and malinois. www.malinoischile.com


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

Rerun said:


> Disclaimer, I don't know this breeder personally but there are some members here that have dogs from her that are doing well in schutzhund. Also, I know the sire quite well (Ozzy Barnero) and his offspring are definitely worth looking at.
> 
> Available puppies


Follow link, Buy Kilo, Be happy


----------

